# Stc-1000 Help/advice



## Danielscott26 (18/8/12)

Hey Guys

As the title suggests I'm looking for some advice on a stc-1000 or temp controller. I have an old fridge downstairs that i could use but i really have no idea how i would wire a temp controller up. Ive seen pre-wired ones for sale but there well over $100. If anyone can point me in the right direction that would be fantastic I would really prefer to buy one that i can just plug the fridge into and away i go instead of building a housing and wiring it up like people are doing on youtube.
The weathers already starting to warm up and ive just started doing all grain so i think its definitely time to look into it.
I would also like to be able to run the fridge as normal when im not fermenting beer so Im sure i just disconnect the temp controller is this correct?

Thanks for your help Guys


----------



## nardcooker (18/8/12)

Temp control is not cheap unless you can wire it up yourself (and get it checked properly before you use it !!!)
I've had good success with a temp mate for the fermentation fridge and an STC-1000 for the dispensing fridge.
I'd get another STC-1000 without hesitation.

Brewers choice has an off the shelf one available at a premium price but I don't think it does heating. Cooling only.....
http://www.brewerschoice.com.au/online-sho...ers-choice.html


----------



## maldridge (18/8/12)

Hey mate,

This is the best guide I've found.

http://free-beer-recipes.blogspot.com.au/2...ow-to-wire.html

It requires you to wire it into a jiffy box, but it's great because you simply plug in your components (fridge/heat belt etc) when you want to use it.

If you don't know what your doing get it checked by an electrician before using it.

Peace.


----------



## nathan_madness (18/8/12)

maldridge said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> This is the best guide I've found.
> 
> ...




+1

I have an STC-1000 setup like this as my backup also have a couple hardwired in to fridges and freezers. 

If you are up Brissy way let me know and I can help you out.


----------



## Danielscott26 (19/8/12)

Thanks for the advice guys im down on the gold coast but may end up taking you up on your offer of help i have absolutely no idea when it comes to electrical stuff and its not really something i feel like mucking around with and getting wrong. Il speak to one of the fridge repair guys we get into fix our fridges at work and see what he would charge me to wire it up. Or i just mite have to bite the bullet and buy a pre wired one.
One other question do i need to have a heat belt or pad inside the fridge or is it not necessary.


----------



## QldKev (19/8/12)

That controller from Brewers Choice can be had a lot cheaper from some green house suppliers. It was about $100 from memory.

Also a few use these controllers I believe they work ok, but do have a certain failure rate. Have a search on here, I can't remember the best search terms; maybe someone can link to some of the threads for you.


----------



## Amber Fluid (19/8/12)

Keg King has wired temp controllers for around $70. It's not hard to wire up the STC1000 though.


----------



## Danielscott26 (19/8/12)

Ok so ive emailed keg king for a price on the wired 16amp temp controller if it is around the $70 mark then il order one for sure.
Does everyone here run a heat source like a heating belt inside the fridge i thought my main concern would be keeping the temp down as i thought the outside temp would stop it getting too cold or is this wrong?
Any advice on this would really be appreciated.

If anyone uses the hong kong ebay temp controllers could you let me know what you think of them. 

Thanks again for all the advise guys this forum has helped so much with my home brewing


----------



## adniels3n (19/8/12)

One of my Chinese eBay ones broke down last week, after about 1 year use. 2nd is still going strong.
In winter the fermenter was dropping down past 15degC overnight as the nights got colder, so used a heat belt for a few weeks.


----------



## Aydos (19/8/12)

I have been using an stc1000 for a few months now, I can't fault it. its a pretty good bit of gear, its cheap too. I made mine up for $63 which I think isn't too bad. I just recently made up an extra one for myself and the father in law. if you need help and you feel like travelling to Brisbane just PM me.

Aydan


----------



## nathan_madness (19/8/12)

I have 4 of the Hong Kong ones. I do keep a spare one all the time just in case. Never needed it though. For $23.99US delivered they are the way to go in my books. They usually take around 14 days to get here though.

Damn and they are on a special for $21.59

Hong Kong STC-1000

I do run a heat pad in my fermenting fridge as outside here at night we have been getting down to 4deg and that would not be good for my little baby sugar eaters.

If you have any problems just let me know.


----------



## Yob (20/8/12)

nathan_madness said:


> I do keep a spare one all the time just in case.



Yep me too... keeping a spare 1 or 3 is a great idea in case things go pear shaped at the wrong time..

wish I had a spare thermometer though as I broke mine on the weekend, naturally it's the one I use to calibrate the STC's <_< 

Yob


----------



## woodwormm (20/8/12)

bit of stuff here

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=66942


----------



## slash22000 (20/8/12)

maldridge said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> This is the best guide I've found.
> 
> ...



Looks like that blog has been deleted? Don't suppose you saved the info someplace?


----------



## nathan_madness (20/8/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Yep me too... keeping a spare 1 or 3 is a great idea in case things go pear shaped at the wrong time..
> 
> wish I had a spare thermometer though as I broke mine on the weekend, naturally it's the one I use to calibrate the STC's <_<
> 
> Yob



Yeah, I dropped my thermometer in to the mash the other day! Phew still works. Can't say the same for my scales that just decided to go crazy while weighing hops.

Watch this youtube video it shows you how to do it all.  This is the one that I found most helpful make sure you watch it all the way to the end as he has images of his wiring diagram and schematics.


----------



## Wolfy (20/8/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Yep me too... keeping a spare 1 or 3 is a great idea in case things go pear shaped at the wrong time..


I did that, then found uses for them all (yoghurt, cheese, urn etc).


----------



## Beer Ninja (26/1/14)

slash22000 said:


> Looks like that blog has been deleted? Don't suppose you saved the info someplace?


Due to a little wizardry I've extraced the files from the original 'How to wire it up' website. You can download them and run the web page on your computer 'locally'
The files are in a zip file and you'll need Wiinrar to extract them. If you haven't already got winrar you can download it free here:

http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm

So, download the folder containing the website files from here:

DivShare File - Elitech Wiring Webpage.rar

Extract them to your computer desktop using winrar and open the folder - there will be two files in there. Double click the file that shows your web browser icon and the website will load locally on your computer, images and all. Double click the images to enlarge them if need be.


----------



## Yob (26/1/14)

..... or more locally with noting to save and open as it's all been done on this site

>HERE<


----------



## Beer Ninja (26/1/14)

Yob said:


> ..... or more locally with noting to save and open as it's all been done on this site
> 
> >HERE<


I'd no idea, my intentions were good, took me me over two hours to edit, upload set that info up.

Never mind


----------



## Yob (26/1/14)

There used to be one good thread on these units, there are now dozens making it had to find the good info, 

It'd be great if we could get it cleaned up at some point, merged, whatever..

Cheers


----------



## HBHB (27/1/14)

Dan26 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys im down on the gold coast but may end up taking you up on your offer of help i have absolutely no idea when it comes to electrical stuff and its not really something i feel like mucking around with and getting wrong. Il speak to one of the fridge repair guys we get into fix our fridges at work and see what he would charge me to wire it up. Or i just mite have to bite the bullet and buy a pre wired one.
> One other question do i need to have a heat belt or pad inside the fridge or is it not necessary.


Regardless of whether you choose a prewired one or a DIY bare unit, your brewing results are about to take a quantum leap in quality.

FWIW, make sure before following some online diagrams and pic based tutorials, that your unit and the example unit have exactly the same wiring diagrams internally. Won't bother with the usual "insurance and legal issues" it's been done to death before.

For heating mode, either a small incandescent light bulb or a heater belt will suffice for the limited heating you might need to do during winter.

Martin


----------



## Yob (27/1/14)

HBHB said:


> either a small incandescent light bulb or a heater belt will suffice for the limited heating you might need to do during winter.


_Just to add another option_..

or a heat pad, I have the heat pad in the door of the fridge and works extremely well


----------



## wbosher (27/1/14)

Yob said:


> _Just to add another option_..
> 
> or a heat pad, I have the heat pad in the door of the fridge and works extremely well


Same here. I have a heat pad resting against the side wall in my fridge. Works a charm


----------



## Cube (27/1/14)

I used this youtube video to make mine EXACTLY as described. Works beautifully.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5ZW2XScrzI&list=PLsGxJcC-XpCGI_i0TrApOQAcWgnUFSmBg


----------



## Beer Ninja (30/1/14)

Yob said:


> ..... or more locally with noting to save and open as it's all been done on this site
> 
> >HERE<


I was of course trying to answer a question raised by Slash2200


> Looks like that blog has been deleted? Don't suppose you saved the info someplace?



If as you say there was one good thread on the subject of the Elitech STC 1000, then merging all the rest into it would make it unreadable - best just delete all new posts on the subject then.


----------



## Spiesy (31/1/14)

I find a low wattage ceramic heat lamp to be ideal for heating.


----------



## flymanor (20/3/14)

hey guys, i have the stc1000, and was hoping to change the probe out for a stainless one i can put in liquid. i got one from jaycar but it doesn't seem to be compatible (error ee)
is there a certain type you need? has anyone else come across this issue?
thanks


----------



## Yob (20/3/14)

Why would you want to put it in the beer?

Install a thermowell if you really feel the need for an internal reading


----------



## flymanor (20/3/14)

Yob said:


> Why would you want to put it in the beer?
> 
> Install a thermowell if you really feel the need for an internal reading


more for the hlt and calibrating the dial thermometer


----------



## Yob (20/3/14)

The stock one works fine on my hlt


----------



## bradsbrew (20/3/14)

flymanor said:


> hey guys, i have the stc1000, and was hoping to change the probe out for a stainless one i can put in liquid. i got one from jaycar but it doesn't seem to be compatible (error ee)
> is there a certain type you need? has anyone else come across this issue?
> thanks


Obvious question, but have you tried swapping the wiring pins?



Yob said:


> Why would you want to put it in the beer?
> 
> Install a thermowell if you really feel the need for an internal reading


I have mine sitting in a 1.5L Pet bottle of water so I keep a more consistent temp in the fermeeezer.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/3/14)

flymanor said:


> more for the hlt and calibrating the dial thermometer





Yob said:


> The stock one works fine on my hlt


Yep I have the standard probe on my hex and it has worked fine for over 12 months, probably closer to 2 years.


----------



## Yob (20/3/14)

Mines wedged up the side of the fermenter.. But I use one in the recirculating system on the hlt and one in the hex as well..


----------



## jonnir (20/3/14)

Where abouts do you guys let your probes sit in your hlt? I did a test run the other day and mine was way off at certain spots


----------



## Yob (20/3/14)

At the outlet of the pump, without recirculating I found I got hot spots and was inconsistent. Will dog up a photo for you


----------



## Yob (20/3/14)




----------



## flymanor (20/3/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Obvious question, but have you tried swapping the wiring pins?
> 
> I have mine sitting in a 1.5L Pet bottle of water so I keep a more consistent temp in the fermeeezer.


i tried it both ways, with no luck. i thought it was the wiring but the older one worked when i wired it back in.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/3/14)

flymanor said:


> i tried it both ways, with no luck. i thought it was the wiring but the older one worked when i wired it back in.


One of these should work.

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=3401


----------



## Tahoose (23/4/14)

Hey guys, just in the middle of my keezer build and I think the stc 1000 I have won't allow the freezer to run off if, I originally thought it was because it was coming from a power board but I tried a dedicated PowerPoint which could run the freezer stand alone and if doesn't want to play. 

I have had the stc 1000 for a few months and has run a couple of different fridges no worries, just wondered if anybody else has had the same problem with a freezer.

Have a spare stc 1000 which is currently hooked up to the ferment fridge which I can test against so I might try that.


----------



## gap (23/4/14)

The STC1000 would not know, or care , if you had a fridge, freezer or washing machine plugged into it.


----------



## pcmfisher (23/4/14)

Is there a little flashing light on the display of the STC1000 when you first turn it on?
If so, that's the delay working. It will switch your freezer on in maybe 9 mins.


----------



## Tahoose (23/4/14)

Thanks PCM fisher I think that's it, just "stuck" at bunnings will we when I get home..


----------



## breakbeer (20/5/14)

Quick question;

I've just bought a beast of a fermenting fridge that fits 3+ fermenters in it. Is there any reason I can't have a double adapter hooked up to the heating side of the STC so that I can plug in two heat belts at once?


----------



## jonnir (20/5/14)

Why not look at rigging up a light in the fridge to create the heat?


----------



## smoo (20/5/14)

breakbeer said:


> Quick question;
> 
> I've just bought a beast of a fermenting fridge that fits 3+ fermenters in it. Is there any reason I can't have a double adapter hooked up to the heating side of the STC so that I can plug in two heat belts at once?


Will be fine. STC can switch a lot more power than 2 heat belts assuming you are just using ~22w belts.


----------



## breakbeer (20/5/14)

Thanks for the replies

I prefer a direct heat source rather than heating the ambient fridge temp with a light

Might even push it out to 3 heat belts when the need arises 

Cheers


----------



## anthonyUK (21/5/14)

breakbeer said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> I prefer a direct heat source rather than heating the ambient fridge temp with a light
> 
> ...


How will you ensure that the controller is keeping each fermentor at the right temp e.g. what temp will you be measuring?


----------



## breakbeer (21/5/14)

I'll have the probe in one fermenter, I figure 30L is a big enough thermal mass to ensure the others are at the same temp

There may be a small difference between the FV on the top shelf & the one on the bottom but I can live with that


----------



## anthonyUK (21/5/14)

I think you'll be OK with a small fan circulating the air which is what I had to do.
The temperature difference could easily be 5°c otherwise.


----------



## breakbeer (21/5/14)

New fridge has a built-in fan...


----------



## JaseH (21/5/14)

breakbeer said:


> I prefer a direct heat source rather than heating the ambient fridge temp with a light





anthonyUK said:


> I think you'll be OK with a small fan circulating the air which is what I had to do.
> The temperature difference could easily be 5°c otherwise.


Fan's not going to work unless your heating the ambient space in the fridge. I think you'll have more success heating the fridge space than trying to heat the beer directly.


----------



## QldKev (22/5/14)

jonnir said:


> Where abouts do you guys let your probes sit in your hlt? I did a test run the other day and mine was way off at certain spots


Have you got a mash paddle/spoon? Give the hlt a quick stir a few minute before you want to use it. It will equalize the temperatures easily.


----------

